# MySQL, openSuSE 10.2, no root account, what now?



## Enil8 (Jul 3, 2003)

I tried installing MySQL on my openSuSE 10.2 installation, but I cannot create any databases or basically administer anything because there isn't a root user or any user who has super permissions. I tried running mysql_install_db, but that didn't do it. I also tried uninstalling and reinstalling MySQL, but it didn't do it either. Does anybody know how I can get a root user or somehow make one of the users have super permissions? Thanks much!!!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I've moved you to Web Development for more response 

eddie


----------



## Enil8 (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks! I was kinda unsure where I should post this, so I'm glad you're helping me out!


----------



## harmor (Mar 15, 2007)

Have you tried logging in with the username "root". Leave the password field blank.


----------



## Enil8 (Jul 3, 2003)

Yeah, I tried that. It gives me an access denied error.


----------



## harmor (Mar 15, 2007)

Have you tried setting up "LAMP" instead?
http://lamphowto.com/


----------



## Enil8 (Jul 3, 2003)

No, I haven't. It's probably easier to set up than setting all of them up separately, isn't it? Is it safer as well by default? Or should you still configure your own settings?


----------



## harmor (Mar 15, 2007)

This is probably easier to install than LAMP http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html


----------



## Enil8 (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks a lot! I'll look into it!


----------

